# Solid wood wide box bottom



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just like the title says, anybody have a special way to put a solid wood bottom/top panel into a box? On a smaller box, less that 6 inches wide, ive just glued a solid wood panel into a half-lap frame, and because the piece was so small i didnt have any issues with expansion popping a joint. Problem is, im guessing theres be a few issues on a slightly larger joint. 

For the purposes of this exercise, lets assume a box 3 feet long, 1 foot wide, 2 inches tall, box jointed corners. How do you slip the top and bottom panels in in such a way that seasonal movement doesnt destroy it?

And before someone says it, no, plywoods not an option. Ive got plenty of walnut, but no walnut ply


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Either dado, or half dado it in and let it float is the way I would do it.

Dado would cause the bottom to be inset as you would need material to support the bottom. With a half dado you could make the bottom, flush with the bottom.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I did think about doing a dado, but I was really wanting the top/bottom to be flush with the bottom. Tongue and dado may work though, but I'm worried about that leaving ugly gaps


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

shoot summ said:


> Either dado, or half dado it in and let it float is the way I would do it.
> 
> Dado would cause the bottom to be inset as you would need material to support the bottom. With a half dado you could make the bottom, flush with the bottom.


How would you float a 1/2 dado?

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

shoot summ said:


> Either dado, or *half dado *it in and let it float is the way I would do it.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------

